
[Idea Validation]A platform for listing products of AI,ML,Crypto,IoT,AR and VR - tusharsippy
I am planning to build a product listing website that will help us recognise products which are being built with technologies that have immense scope in future like AI, ML, Cryptocurrency, AR, IoT, VR, Bots. 
The core features of the product will enable tech enthusiasts like us to
1) Review and rate the products by voting system
2) Share comments on how they can be better or if they are already on point with business value
3) Startup owners will have a market place to have their products reviewed with people who are technocrats and help them understand the business value in alignment with it&#x27;s future.
4) We will also facilitate the website where contributors like us will have a platform to write about technical advancement in the field of future tech and help shape the future.
Please let me know your thoughts about the same.
======
rahimnathwani
What problem are you trying to solve?

What existing sites/communities do people visit to solve that problem today?

How do you hope what you're proposing will be better than those?

What mechanisms or incentive structures will you deploy to turn that hope into
reality?

(You're talking about building a site based on user-generated content. This
isn't easy, but maybe you can learn from other sites that have gotten good
traction.)

(Also, you're talking about a really wide set of topics. It might be hard to
tackle them all at once.)

~~~
tusharsippy
Well, there is no such problem that we are trying to solve, at this point I
believe these technologies are going to be huge and they need individual
status for content aggregation which I wish to start with listing their early
stage products and subsequently generate content around it.

Since the point where the knowledge for such technologies will be needed has
not come yet or as I said there is no such problem that we will solve not at
least in phase 1

What I am proposing may not be better but it will be a targeted zone for
people interest in all the technologies those have scope in future like the
listed above

Incentives, this is a tricky one. In all honesty, we are still figuring that
out. I agree with you on the fact user-generated content product is definitely
not easy to build however we see potential here. Also, the topics are too wide
to handle but initially since they haven't grown too much we may be able to
cover it this point in time and scale them with product growth.

~~~
steveappdev
Your words like "targeted" sound like a pure spam to me. If you are genuinely
helping people, "targeted" has no place, unless you are creating a marketing
spam!

~~~
rahimnathwani
The description is hard to parse, but I agree it doesn't seem focused on
solving a problem or creating value for users. Rather to build an audience or
page views for <something>.

~~~
tusharsippy
I think I need to work more on how can I make the description more convincing
so that it can convey the true intentions behind the business model. Thanks
for the help.

------
tusharsippy
Well, the difference may not be in the core the business but it is certainly
to in the type business niche the platform will cater too. In addition with
some flagship features that revolve around practical challenges that have yet
not been addressed. Definitely, it would be tough to stand out here but our
target user will very easily relate the difference.

------
steveappdev
How you are different from ton of such other websites?

